
What is the best software to analyze conversion funnel? - GeorgePler
Google analytics doesn`t provide full picture of users` activity. Does someone have experience with software to analyze it more deeply?
======
XCSme
I am actually working on a self-hosted anlaytics tool targeted towards
conversion-rate-optimization. I am still adding new features, so currently the
funnel part is not that well showcased, but you can have a look and let me
know features that you find important are missing:
[https://www.usertrack.net/](https://www.usertrack.net/)

------
dbartholomae
So far I'm quite happy with [https://amplitude.com/](https://amplitude.com/)

